#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Ketone im Urin! >

## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Hatte neulich erst wieder eine Harnwegsinfektion bzw Blasenentzündung. Habe ich öfters. Ich haber wieder Antibiotika bekommen!
Jetzt mußte ich Freitag wieder einen Urin zur Untersuchung abgeben.  
Leukos und Blut alles im positiven Bereich. Was festgestellt wurde. Ist das ich jetzt Ketone im Harn habe. Was heißt das? Der Arzt hat mich gefragt ob ich zu wenig getrunken habe, aber dies ist mit Sicherheit nicht wahr, weil ich immer zwischen zwei drei Liter am Tag trinke. Weil ich eh immer zur Zeit so durstig bin.  
Kann mir da wer mehr erzählen. Ich habe jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt und da stand immer nur was von Diabetiker und so. Aber ich bin nicht Zuckerkrank, also nicht das ich wüßte.  
Kann das mit dem Trinken zu tun haben, was man trinkt?  
Lg Sun

----------


## Smurf

Was man so hört aus Medien und so weiter, ist es doch vermehrter Durst, der auf Diabetes schließen läßt. Hat man denn bei Dir schon den Blutzucker bestimmt? 
Smurf

----------


## sun

Hallo Smurf! 
Das mit dem erhöhtem Durst habe ich noch gar keinen Arzt gesagt. Aber sie wissen alle das ich soviel trinke.  
Blutzucker haben sie glaub ich schon kontrolliert. Da ich ja seit November in hohen Dosen Kortison nehmen mußte. Schub vom Bechterew. Es war aber auch schon mal Glucose bei mir im Urin.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Sun, 
Keton ist ein Produkt, dass bei der Oxidation von Fettsäuren in unserem Körper entsteht, wenn für die Energiegewinnung nicht genügend Glukose/Zucker zur Verfügung steht. 
Sprich, wenn du eine Diät machst oder Hungerst oder z.B. an starkem Durchfall oder Erbrechen leidest. 
Das Gehirn und die roten Blutkörperchen können nur Glukose und Keton als Energiequelle nutzen, nicht aber Fette selber.
Darum bildet die Leber im Hungerzustand Ketonkörper, die als Energielieferant für das Gehirn und die roten Blutkörperchen dienen.
Diese Ketonkörper kann man dann im Urin nachweisen. 
Machst du evtl. gerade Diät oder isst sehr wenig?
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, solltest du evtl noch mal deinen Blutzucker kontrollieren lassen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## sun

Hallo Starbug! 
Nein im Gegenteil. Ich verhungere teilweise. Das heißt ich esse zur Zeit sehr gern und sicher viel. Viel Obst und Gemüse. Aber auch sonst alles mögliche. Ausser für süsses bin ich nicht gerade. Denke ich aber auch nicht daran. Ich muß das nicht haben. War sogar diese Woche immer wo anders beim Essen eingeladen. Also daran glaube ich mal nicht.  
Bin zwar nicht die schlankeste, aber ich denke zur Zeit, das ich damit nicht auch noch meinen Körper belasten möchte. Wenn ich eh schon keine Kraft habe. Und wenn ich dann wieder in einem ordentlichen Schub komme, sind sowieso immer ein paar Kilo ruck zuck weg. Also ich bin 1,73 und habe 67 Kilo. Also noch im normal Bereich. Aber nicht gerade ein Spargeltarzan 
Gruß Sun

----------


## Steinlaus

"Ich verhungere teilweise. Das heißt ich esse zur Zeit sehr gern und sicher viel." 
In der Schwangerschaft kann man auch schon mal isoliert ein bischen Keton von sich geben...  
Liebe Grüße,
 Laus  :Grin:

----------


## sun

Hallo Steinlaus! 
Das glaub ich mal nicht, das ich schwanger bin.  
Nein ich bin mir ganz sicher. Umsonst hab ich mir nicht eine Hormonspirale setzen lassen. Alleine schon wegen der TNF Alpha Blocker mußte ich das damals machen  
Heute wurde eh wieder Blut abgenommen. Mal sehen, Donnerstag soll ich wieder kommen 
Lg Nicole

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hallo sun,
was hast du denn für TNF-Alpha Blocker bekommen.Und ist es wegen dem M B?
Frage aus dem Grund, weil meine Nachbarin auch MB hat und es ihr zur Zeit recht schlecht geht.Grüßlis, die Mine :crazynew3:

----------


## sun

Hallo Mine !  Deine Nachbarin hat auch MB. Wie geht’s ihr denn? Ist sie bei einem Internistischen Rheumatologen in Behandlung?   Ja ich habe bis jetzt TNF Alpha Blocker für Morbus Bechterew bekommen.   Anfangs haben wir mit Enbrel (Wirkstoff: Etanercept) begonnen. Man spritzt Enbrel s.c. 2 x mal wöchentlich 25 mg. Jetzt wird es aber auch schon 1x mal die Woche mit 50 mg verabreicht. Teilweise zeigt die zweite Wahl, die bessere Wirkung bei den Patienten. Enbrel hat bei mir gar nicht gewirkt.   Dann haben wir uns für Remicade (Wirkstoff:Infliximab) entschieden. Remicade bekommt man als Infusion. Man sagt die Dosis sei entscheidend der Aktivität der Erkrankung. Grundsätzlich glaub ich, gibt man Remicade 5 mg pro KG. Die Ampullen mit dem Trockenpulver gibt es aber immer nur in 100 mg Dosen. Also habe sie mir 300 mg gegeben. Angefangen wird so. Woche 0, 2, 6 und dann alle 6-8 Wochen. Ich habe sie immer alle sechs Wochen bekommen. Die Infusion sollte, ganz langsam infudiert werden. Man spricht so, von mindestens 2 Stunden. Und alle 15 Minuten soll der Blutdruck und der Puls gemessen werden. Manche Krankenhäuser haben mir die Infusion gar nicht gegeben. Sei ihnen zu gefährlich. Dann hat sie am Schluss, mir mein Hausarzt gegeben.   Mit der ging es mir einigermaßen gut. Nur sie hielt nicht die sechs Wochen an. Nach vier Wochen fingen immer wieder die Schmerzen schön langsam an. Aber ich dachte mir immer, 2/3 meines Lebens wären dann ganz gut.   Tja, dann haben sie Humira (Wirkstoff: Adalimumab) für Morbus Bechterew freigegeben. Das spritzt man s.c. 14 tägig 40 mg. Mit der ging es auch. Die habe ich seit letztem Jahr Mai gespritzt. Die Wirkung war aber nicht so wie bei Remicade. Im November habe ich dennoch einen starken Schub bekommen. Weiß aber nicht wie es mir ohne ginge.   Jetzt haben wir Humira pausiert, erst muss geklärt werden, woher ich die Tachykardien habe.   Wie lange hat deine Nachbarin denn schon MB? Kennt sich schon gut aus.   Es gibt eine Grundregel: 3 B Morbus Bechterewler brauchen Bewegung Morbus Bechterewler brauchen Begegnung Morbus Bechterewler brauchen Beratung   Ganz wichtig ist, das sie sich trotz der Schmerzen in Bewegung hält. Aber das wird sie vielleicht eh schon wissen. Wenn nicht, dann sag mir mal bescheid und ich maile euch ein paar Turnübungen für Morbus Bechterew.   Wenn ihr wollte natürlich!   tschüss  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Max

hallo sun, 
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe auch schon seit vielen jahren mb, der leider erst sehr spät diagnostiziert wurde. deshalb bin ich im unteren ws-bereich schon vollkommen steif. seit mehr als 1,5 jahren werde ich mit enbrel behandelt und bin sehr zufrieden.  dieses mittel wirkt nicht bei jedem, bei mir aber sehr gut. vorher nahm ich an der charité berlin an einer studie mit remicade teil, das ging bei mir überhaupt nicht. ich musste wegen zu starker nebenwirkungen und mangelhafter wirkung aussteigen. du hast recht, dass bei mb die bewegung das wichtigste überhaupt ist. stundenlang vor dem pc zu sitzen, ist für uns gar nicht gut. 
lg 
max

----------


## sun

Hallo Max! 
Schön, dann sind wir jetzt schon zu zweit. Und können uns gegenseitig raus boxen, wenn es nötig ist.  
Gehst du auch zur Kur? Ich muß jährlich meine 4 Wochen im Gasteiner Heilstollen verbringen.

----------


## Max

hallo sun, 
bisher war ich nur einmal, und das ist sehr lange her, in bad gastein und dort auch im heilstollen. soll ja gerade bei mb sehr gut sein. leider habe ich da gar nichts bemerkt. aber ich habe dort meine frau kennengelernt. war also trotzdem gut. regelmäßige bewegung ist für mich viel besser, man muss dabei aber sehr konsequent sein. ich mache täglich 4-5 mal meine übungen, zum teil im hallenbad. seit enbrel hat die steifigkeit nicht zugenommen, es gibt auch keine progression im röntgen. zum glück. 
gruß 
max

----------


## urologiker

Ketone im Urin spielen für den Urologen in der Diagnostik keine besonders große Rolle, zumal man eine Zuckerkrankheit deutlich besser am Zucker im Urin oder aber -in fortgeschrittenen Stadien- auch an Eiweiß im Urin erkennt. 
Ketone zeigen letztlich einen etwas aus dem Lot geratenen Stoffwechel an, wie er auch durch z.B. diätätische Maßnahmen auftreten kann. Eine Assoziation mit deiner Grunderkrankung@Sun ist mir nicht bekannt - werde mich aber mal belesen und berichten, so ich etwas Konkretes finde.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@max.  Beim ersten Mal, als ich in Bad Gastein und damit auch im Stollen war, gleich für vier Wochen. Konnte ich es auch nicht verstehen, warum das alle darauf schwören. Naja ich muss sagen, mir ging es dann noch schlechter.   Kurpatienten die schon teilweise über 20 Jahre dort hin fahren. Konnten mir das gleich bei Ihnen selbst erzählen. Aber jetzt würden sie es nicht mehr auslassen. Die meisten haben es probiert, mal nicht zu fahren. Sie meinten, gerade in dieser Zeit hatten sie dann viel mehr Schmerzen und auch die Versteifung ging voran.   Ich selbst bin im Aug. 2003 in Lindau Bad Ischl gewesen und dann im Feb 2004 für 4 Wochen in Bad Gastein. Dann habe ich pausiert, obwohl meine Ärzte meinten, ich sollte unbedingt gehen. Naja Arbeit und so, ihr kennt das ja. 2006 habe ich dann meinen Arbeitsplatz gewechselt. Dem Chef sagte ich gleich alles von Anfang an und meinte auch, dass ich einmal im Jahr, 4 Wochen zur Kur muss. Sei alles kein Problem meinte er, er will mich haben. Von dem her, habe ich Glück gehabt. Auch wenn ich krank wäre oder so, kein Problem. Aber im Krankenstand bin ich eigentlich so gut wie nie. Außer es hat mich dann so sehr erwischt, das ich ins KH muss. Von dem her, wenn ich es mir Recht überlege. Bin ich noch ein wenig grün hinter den Ohren.   Also ich fahre heuer wieder zur Kur. Mal sehen, wie es mir heuer geht.  Ein kleinwenig bedenken habe ich heuer, wegen dem hohen Puls und der Hitze im Stollen.   Naja, vielleicht ist bis dorthin schon alles verplatzt, wie eine Seifenblase. Angesucht habe ich jetzt mal.   Aber etwas Gutes hat dein Kuraufenthalt, ja wohl doch gebracht! Oder? Dein Frau !!!!  :bravo_2_cut:   :yes_3_cut:    @ Urologiker, danke! Mal sehen, aber ich denke, dass es nichts dramatisches sein wird. Denn untersucht wird deshalb nichts mehr, auch nicht der Harn. Sehen ob das nun weg ist oder nicht. Ich hoffe du hast einen schönen Urlaub.   Mitgenommen hast du uns ja leider nicht. Aber ich hoffe du lässt uns wenigstens die Sonne hier.   :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  ich habe fast immer Ketone im Harn. Bei mir liegt es vor allem daran, dass aufgrund des Kurzdarmsyndroms jede Nahrung sehr schnell und auch großteils unverdaut zu meinem Stoma wieder rauskommt. Ich habe also eine permanente Mangelernährung (und entsprechendes Untergewicht). Solange ansonsten alles okay ist, mache ich mir darüber keine Gedanken.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------

